# USB-Installation mit Unetbootin auf Netbook keine Festplatte

## tuktuk

Hallo Leute,

ich brauche auf meinen Netbook gentoo, habe aber folgendes problem:

Wenn ich über usb boote (minimal-iso mit unetbootin) und fdisk -l eingebe, sehe ich nur den USB-stick, nicht die Festplatte(kein SDD). Wenn ich ein Modul nachladen muss, wie kann ich herausfinden, welches?

Danke schon mal im Voraus...

----------

## Max Steel

für fdisk musst du auch das zu bearbeitende /das anzuzeigende Festplatte mitangeben. also z.B. fdisk -l /dev/sd<TAB><TAB>

----------

## tuktuk

Hey, das ging ja fix...

Sorry, habe ich natürlich getan (sda), da sehe ich aber nur mein USB-Stick. sdb lässt sich nicht öffnen.

----------

## Max Steel

was behauptet denn ein lspci bzw ein lspci -k bei dir?

----------

## tuktuk

Soll ich da nach etas bestimmten suchen? Die ganze Ausgabe möchte ich nicht abtippen...

----------

## Max Steel

Es geht speziell um die IDE oder SATA oder PATA Interfaces.

Aber auf der LiveCD kannst du wgetpaste verwenden. Dann heißt der Befehl einfach lspci | wgetpaste und du bekommst am Schluss eine URL. Diese hier angeben.

Erspart dir Tipperei.

----------

## tuktuk

```

IDE interface: Intel Corp. 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller (rev 02)

SATA controller: inel Corp. 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) SATA AHCI Controller (rev02)

```

bzw. mit -k

```

IDE.....

Kernel driver in use: PIIX_IDE

Kernel modules: ata_piix

SATA....

Kernel driver in use: ahci

Kernel modules: ahci

```

Last edited by tuktuk on Thu Jun 02, 2011 7:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Max Steel

Hmmmm versteh ich net. Das ist ein ganz normaler Chip, der müsste von jedem Wald und Wiesen Live-CD Kernel angenommen werden

----------

## tuktuk

Ich benutze die minimal-iso...

----------

## tuktuk

Sollte für SATA wirklich ahci geladen werden?

----------

## Max Steel

Ja auch die minimal-iso sollte den gleichen KErnel wie die "große" haben, nur eben neuer.

aber trotzdem.

ahci ist richtig.

----------

